

Google doesn't care about Keywords in the Meta Description for indexing - tomaltman
http://tomaltman.com/seo-test-google-doesnt-care-about-keywords-in-the-meta-description/

======
reefoctopus
Often, however, google does use the meta description as the search listing
description. Keywords related to the phrase searched are bolded which helps to
increase click through rate. The click through rate does have some effect on
the search engine rankings.

